# My mildly moded chevy cruze!



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

looks good man.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks good the tails are nice and I like the fogs and HIDs. Not a fan of the extra brand (chevy) stickers. I wonder if RPF1s come in GM bolt patterns I think they would look sick on your ride. Happy modding!


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Looks good the tails are nice and I like the fogs and HIDs. Not a fan of the extra brand (chevy) stickers. I wonder if RPF1s come in GM bolt patterns I think they would look sick on your ride. Happy modding!


Thanks! and last time i checked they didnt have RPF1s in the 105 bolt pattern =/


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

ifiwasperfect said:


> Thanks! and last time i checked they didnt have RPF1s in the 105 bolt pattern =/


****!


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice customizations..I would loss the Chevy placed hood sticker. But to each their own. That's why customizing is to your taste and personality..


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

Love the illuminated Chevy Badge. Where'd you nab that?

From here, maybe? Chevy Illuminated LED Rear Bowtie


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

I'd ditch the stickers and flags, but again, that's _my_ taste. I think overall the car looks great. Good job!

And I'm in one of those urban/ricy areas too, I know how it is! Although the car of choice here is the Civic. Nice to see a domestic turning heads!


----------



## IEa7nubz (Feb 23, 2011)

where'd you get those fog lights i want those for my cruze ls


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

IEa7nubz said:


> where'd you get those fog lights i want those for my cruze ls


This thread tells you how to do it: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-c...body/515-custom-led-lower-fascia-inserts.html

Of course, the OP may want to verify whether he did that process or something else.


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

digitick said:


> Love the illuminated Chevy Badge. Where'd you nab that?
> 
> From here, maybe? Chevy Illuminated LED Rear Bowtie


no thats WAYYYY to much. I got it on ebay for 20 bucks!. Try there!


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

digitick said:


> This thread tells you how to do it: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-c...body/515-custom-led-lower-fascia-inserts.html
> 
> Of course, the OP may want to verify whether he did that process or something else.


Yeeeeeep thats the post I used.


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

GoldenRS said:


> Nice customizations..I would loss the Chevy placed hood sticker. But to each their own. That's why customizing is to your taste and personality..


thanks dude! it'll be gone by the time I paint it


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

ugh. 8000k... and for the love of god, please put the wheel covers back on!


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

Knightslugger said:


> ugh. 8000k... and for the love of god, please put the wheel covers back on!


something wrong with 8000K? and haha I won't need em once I get my wheels for spring!


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

ifiwasperfect said:


> no thats WAYYYY to much. I got it on ebay for 20 bucks!. Try there!


$20 ? Nice! I'll check there. Thanks.


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

digitick said:


> $20 ? Nice! I'll check there. Thanks.


 here you go my good sir 

TAIL CAR BADGE LED LIGHT Emblem for Chevrolet Cruze - eBay (item 220715248810 end time Mar-25-11 07:45:05 PDT)


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

ifiwasperfect said:


> here you go my good sir
> 
> TAIL CAR BADGE LED LIGHT Emblem for Chevrolet Cruze - eBay (item 220715248810 end time Mar-25-11 07:45:05 PDT)


Perfect. Many thanks! Saved me $120, haha.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

I hope you know that having HID's with no projectors your basically blinding all the oncoming traffic. The light is basically bouncing everywhere and not properly aimed where it's suppose to be. Not sure about everyone else here on cruzetalk.com but I would really hate to be driving in front of you at night, or passing by you in the oncoming lane. 

You may want to replace the HID's with brighter halogen bulbs if you want brighter lights until you have projectors installed just so you save other people from getting blinded and yourself the cop trouble. (wink wink)


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

ifiwasperfect said:


> something wrong with 8000K?


way too blue to be useful. they kinda make it look like you're trying too hard. like you're in it for the color, more than the performance HIDs are made for. the higher the color temp, the lower your lumen output is.

but that's me. i like modifications that seem to fit, like they belong there, not eye sores.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

ChevyPower said:


> I hope you know that having HID's with no projectors your basically blinding all the oncoming traffic. The light is basically bouncing everywhere and not properly aimed where it's suppose to be. Not sure about everyone else here on cruzetalk.com but I would really hate to be driving in front of you at night, or passing by you in the oncoming lane.
> 
> You may want to replace the HID's with brighter halogen bulbs if you want brighter lights until you have projectors installed just so you save other people from getting blinded and yourself the cop trouble. (wink wink)


im with you on that one. i really hate seeing people with hid headlights on reflector housings. they blind the crap out of everyone theyre aimed at. for me people that do that seem to be "trying hard" to make their car better. for around the same price as those you can buy xenon headlights that are a lot brighter than the stock ones at the same time wont blind everyone on the road. other than that the rest of your mods are pretty ok.

btw lose the steelies. theres nothing worst than a modified car rocking steelies. either keep your oem rims or get aftermarket ones. if you have money to modify your car then you have money to buy used rims.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

ChevyPower said:


> I hope you know that having HID's with no projectors your basically blinding all the oncoming traffic. The light is basically bouncing everywhere and not properly aimed where it's suppose to be. Not sure about everyone else here on cruzetalk.com but I would really hate to be driving in front of you at night, or passing by you in the oncoming lane.
> 
> You may want to replace the HID's with brighter halogen bulbs if you want brighter lights until you have projectors installed just so you save other people from getting blinded and yourself the cop trouble. (wink wink)


Amen! There are sooo many people in my area with these lights, and it drives me bananas. It's also really dangerous. It takes me a while to get my full vision back after encountering one of these vehicles head-on at night.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...that's why I'd like to have "flash-bulb" *arc-lamp* high-beams...so I could instantly convey my _displasure_ back to the offending driver.


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

Well I had some nice factory Malibu alloys but they didn't fit so I just left the hubcaps off. As far as my hids go I got them adjusted in the housing so they won't blind people like I did on my last car. But thats just unti i get my projectors. 8000k isn't bad at all I can see just fine.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't think you can "adjust" the HID's, they light up your entire housing and blind everyone -.-


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> I don't think you can "adjust" the HID's, they light up your entire housing and blind everyone -.-


Well don't reply sounding like your so sure of something when you just "think".

Anyways, on the topic of "blinding people" it all depends on the height of the car, the power of your ballast, what type of hids you have, and who installs them. 

Don't go for the crappy 40-50 dollar ones off eBay with huge low power ballast. THATS HOW YOU BLIND PEOPLE


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Would you like some proof that HID's in stock housings blind people?
VWVortex.com - do your HID's blind traffic?
How bad do HID's in the stock reflector housing blind other drivers? - Toyota Tundra Forums : Tundra Solutions Forum
intellexual net · m k i v

I can find more if you'd like?

Next time you're feeling frisky, walk away from the computer for 5 minutes before you reply


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

One, all housings aren't the same.

Two, tundras are trucks. Like I said it depends on the cars height. Of course your gonna blind peoplenwhen your fog lights are where most sedans headlights are.

Three, of course any retrofitted projectors are going to make hids look terrible. 

I'll just take some pictures to justify my statements. 

And I never feel frisky, I just don't let the "moderator" name plate intimidate me. No hard feelings of course!


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

ifiwasperfect said:


> One, all housings aren't the same.
> 
> Two, tundras are trucks. Like I said it depends on the cars height. Of course your gonna blind peoplenwhen your fog lights are where most sedans headlights are.
> 
> ...


I beg to differ on your 3rd statement about any retrofitted projectors are going to make hids look terrible. Unless you meant to say something else.

Retrofitted projectors look good in almost any car, and make HID's look 100x better. 

Here is an example of a Honda Civic with retrofitted projectors, TSX projectors i believe. Now that looks good!!


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

ChevyPower said:


> I beg to differ on your 3rd statement about any retrofitted projectors are going to make hids look terrible. Unless you meant to say something else.
> 
> Retrofitted projectors look good in almost any car, and make HID's look 100x better.
> 
> Here is an example of a Honda Civic with retrofitted projectors, TSX projectors i believe. Now that looks good!!


I'm sorry ment to say projectors will make any stock housing look terrible


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

ifiwasperfect said:


> I'm sorry ment to say projectors will make any stock housing look terrible


Most projector retrofits are done using the stock housing, and that how it is done in the photo in my previous post. I never saw projectors that looked bad when retrofitted, as for aftermarket projector headlights almost 80% of them look horrible especially when they have halo's and LED's installed in them. 

Actually, one of the main reasons why people retrofit projectors is because the aftermarket projector headlights look "rice". 

Can't wait for someone to do a projector retrofit in a Cruze.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

ifiwasperfect said:


> I'm sorry ment to say projectors will make any stock housing look terrible


Not always, when done professionally OEM projectors *can* look really sharp. 

Edit: Obviously OEM projectors with same OEM housings.


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice cruze man.I saw you car on cardomain about a month ago, it might not be everyones style but if your happy with it then thats all that matters.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Looks good the tails are nice and I like the fogs and HIDs. Not a fan of the extra brand (chevy) stickers. I wonder if RPF1s come in GM bolt patterns I think they would look sick on your ride. Happy modding!




RPF1, Im drooling . as good as OZ supperleggaras


----------



## rayne25 (Feb 10, 2011)

the silver car thats parked beside yours in one of your pics..i think its an elantra. with the superman sticker on the hood/ superman sticker on the top windshield and scoops on the side of the car... pure rice! had a good laugh when i seen that car
your car looks clean .. just don't go overboard like that guy !


----------

